# Aire-type stopover M6



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm sure I remember reading somewhere about a couple who had set up an Aire-type facility just off the M6 towards the Scottish Border.

I remember a photo of it - gravelled area surrounded by a high wall?

I'm looking for a stopover just off the M6 / A74(m). I've got a few possible wildcamping spots, but this sounded ideal.

Does anybody remember where it was? 

Morph


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Is Lockerbie lorry park / Aire any good?

We've stayed overnight there once. They have food and beer available too (and showers etc).

Ian


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

bigtwin said:


> Is Lockerbie lorry park / Aire any good?
> 
> We've stayed overnight there once. They have food and beer available too (and showers etc).
> 
> Ian


Yes, certainly suitable for a stopover. I've noted a few wildcamping / stopover points in that sort of region, but it's this one specific private Aire that I'm trying to find.

I may, of course, have mis-remembered and it may be further south, but I just remember reading something about it and thinking "ah, that's be handy if I was headed north"

Morph


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Are you thinking of Tebay Services, I believe it's the only private motorway service area which is why they can do this?
Bd..


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmm, no. It was a private individual, a motorhomer, who decided there was a lack of available stopovers in the UK so set up his own. 

Tebay Services are pretty amazing, though.

Morph


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

was it this place -

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/rimmer-house-campsite.html

something reminded me...!


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

bognormike said:


> was it this place -
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/rimmer-house-campsite.html
> 
> something reminded me...!


Yay!! that's the one!!

Thanks Mike.

Much further South than I remembered, though I still may stop there (it's a long way from Kent to Scotland).

Morph.


----------

